# Cottage cheese



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I've been using Mary Jane Toth's recipe for cottage cheese. The one using rennet. We're finding that no matter how careful of temps and timing, it sometimes gets squeaky. I did use the no rennet recipe once in the beginning of our milking adventure, but don't remember how it turned out.
If you've used that recipe would you share the results.
Also, any tips on the squeaky curds would be helpful. The cottage cheese is tasty and we like it, I'd just like to perfect the recipe and/or the technique.LOL

Thanks a bunch!

prairiegirl


----------



## Jay (Feb 5, 2008)

Its the rennet that makes it "squeeky".
Try this one: (its down a bit on the page)
http://http://familycow.proboards32.com/index.cgi?board=milk&action=display&thread=10131


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Umm....I tried the recipe in the above link. Not really thinking about the fact that it was on a cow board. I used goats milk and it failed miserably. The soft goat curds slid right through the cloth.
Anyone else have a good cottage cheese recipe that is designed for goat's milk?


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I used another of Mary Jane Toth's cottage cheese recipe yesterday. It turned out well - no sqeaking - not a one.
Suzyhomemaker, I would try it as she is a goat person and I believe her recipes were originally used with goat milk. She says that cow milk can be used for goat milk.
I like her recipes and even I can understand her instructions. She has a book on millk and cheese.
I have the Countryside magazine issue May/June 1999 that has a good article and many recipes. If you don't have that issue, let me know and I'll post the recipe for cottage cheese.

prairiegirl


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks....
I do have her book. Personally I loathe cottage cheese, but as DH and 2 of our 3 children like it I want to be able to make it for them .


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Prariegirl, is the unsqueeky cottage cheese in the Goats Produce Too book? Would like to find a good cottage cheese recipe. thanks!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

This is the recipe I have been using. I have made it 3 or 4 times with great success. It came with a kit I bought to get started making cheese. 
Good luck!



Large Curd Cottage Cheese
from cheesmaking.com

1 gal pasteurized whole milk
1 packet mesophilic direct set culture
Â¼ rennet tablet dissolved in Â¼ cup cool chlorine free water
1 tsp salt (or to taste)

Pasteurize the milk and cool to 85 degrees F. (if using store bought milk just heat in a sink of hot water to 85 degrees)

Add the starter culture, stir, and let the milk set at 85 for 30 min.

Add the rennet and stir into the milk. Cover and allow the milk to set undisturbed for 30 to 45 min, or until the curd is set. (when ready the curd will form a clean break around your finger when you dip it into the milk at an angle. If the curd is more like a soft yogurt, you need to wait a little longer)

Cut the curd with a long bladed stainless steel knife (or use a curd knife)

Slowly heat to 115 degrees F. This shrinks the curd and removes more water from it. It is best done by heating at a rate of no more than 2 degrees every 5 min. This process may take from 1 to 1 Â½ hours.

Line a colander with cheesecloth and place in a bowl. Gently break up the mass of curd into small pieces with your hands. Mix in salt and refrigerate.


----------

